# Fluval 404 - worth repairing?



## TheYellowDart (May 3, 2010)

So I dug up an old Fluval 404 canister filter in my parents' garage. Never used a canister filter before, so I decided to try it out. It seems to work okay, but I found a few problems. Is it worth repairing it? Or should I just sell it for cheap?

Problems I found were a broken impeller shaft (makes it noisy and probably cause damage to the impeller if ignored), cracked impeller cover latch (doesn't seem like an issue), missing intake cage/check valve (can't prime with the priming lever without it), damaged aquastop levers (still seems to work okay), and it seems to have a slow leak (o-ring probably needs replacement).

Might cost $40 or $50 to replace with brand-new parts online. Is that worth it? Can I get parts locally or for cheaper? Or should I get rid of it? Penny for your thoughts?


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

Still a good filter that does the job. I just sold a used one of mine for $40...so on one hand, its not a waste of money as you'd have new parts, but you could find one in tact for the same price. In fact, I have a 405 in good shape that I will be selling soon for a similar price, PM if interested in it.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

404 has a history of leaking near top they do or dont leak toss up the 405 and 406 has improved the design of the top motor and Ive never seen this happen (unless seal is gone) I would say no to gambling with 404 like cpat83 said find one thats working for sale newer better good luck!


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just posted up a 405 for sale, $65. Take a look in the classifieds section.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

I had several older Fluval canister filters. I discarded them because once that many things start to wear out or break, it's just a matter of time before other things do, too. The cost of replacing parts starts to add-up quickly.


----------



## TheYellowDart (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the offer on the 405. Tempting, but I need to think about it some more. I lubed up the 404 and have it running in a spare 20 gallon in my basement right now. It's been a few hours and no leaks so far.

The prevailing (and smart) opinion seems to be to cut my losses (which is zero at the moment), but I just hate the thought of letting this 404 go to waste! I must salvage it some how!

Do any of the local stores carry spare Fluval parts?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

King eds, petland, I would sell it on here someone may have parts already?


----------



## TheYellowDart (May 3, 2010)

I ended up getting about $30 in parts from King Eds. Hopefully I don't end up regretting it! But I like tinkering with things myself, and seeing how things work. Probably why I became an engineer. Even if it ends up biting me in the butt, at least I'm having fun right now.


----------



## cpat83 (Sep 1, 2015)

nothing wrong with that, these filters are pretty simple to figure out


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Then it's money well-spent...



TheYellowDart said:


> I ended up getting about $30 in parts from King Eds. Hopefully I don't end up regretting it! But I like tinkering with things myself, and seeing how things work. Probably why I became an engineer. Even if it ends up biting me in the butt, at least *I'm having fun right now*.


----------

